# .NET and More > Microsoft Azure and Cloud Dev >  Microsoft Graph - OpenIdConnectAuthentication Token

## buckruss

Anyone have any example in VB.Net of using Microsoft Graph Office Integration API. 
I've found many examples in C for an MVC application, but have not been able to convert them into VB.Net or Non-MVC web app.
I've been able to login to Azure active directory, but when I try to save the Token to use with Microsoft Graph it always errors out.
Any help would be appreciated.


Buck

----------

